# Rules for making a fursona. (joke)



## eversleep (Nov 27, 2011)

Before reading the rest, this is just for shits and giggles based on what's commonly seen in the fandom.

Anyway, here are the official rules in creating a fursona!

1)Your fursona must be muscular or thin, or something in-between, even if you're fat or out-of-shape. The only exception to this is if you have an extreme fat fetish, in which case your fursona is 10x fatter than you are, making you actually look like a lightweight.
2)Your fursona must either be a natural color that it would be in nature, or an unnaturally bright-as-fuck color that sparkles. No in-betweens or variants allowed.
3)Your fursona must have some sort of sex appeal to it, so someone can conjour up some sort of yiff pic with it. If not, they'll make it look sexy somehow. Remember: nobody wants to look at a fursona that isn't sexy somehow!

Now think of your own shitty "rules" (shit that everybody does) and post them.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 27, 2011)

4) Must be a well-known carnivore.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder whether this thread actually goes here and wouldn't be better in the Forum Games.

Anyway:
5) All species are allowed, but foxes are prefered since they usually meet point 3 and definitely apply for point 4.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 27, 2011)

6) Must have a angsty, emo, dark past.
7)Must have at least 5 diffrent edgy illnesses you don know anything about.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2011)

When this reaches two pages I'm totally going to make something that defies all of thes. 

... 

Or maybe that follows every one. That might actually be more fun. I'm not sure yet, we'll see. 

8. Must be decribed as a loner, but not have any seriously damning social traits.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

9: Must speak japanese
10: Must have some kind of self-diagnosed mental disorder
11: Must be mistreated by parents in the past, or orphaned
12: Nobody understands him


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 27, 2011)

13 : can kick some serious ass in a fight though it's never explained how exactly
14 : smarter than everyone around him


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 27, 2011)

15) Must be part angel, devil, werewolf, vampire, prince, dragon, neko, krystal, fox, wolf, folf, husky, folfsky, devil, bigfoot, yeti or naruto


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2011)

Is a fox or a wolf


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 27, 2011)

17) Must be gay, bi or "pan"  (can't believe no one mentionned this one yet)


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2011)

XVIII) Wears clothes more fashionable than anything the person owns, and probably couldn't fit into


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

19: Eyes and hair must both be of an unatural colour
20: Heterochromia is something very unique and will help you stand out


----------



## Sar (Nov 27, 2011)

21. Must have a special ability. :V


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 27, 2011)

22: Must be something extremely common, like a wolf of fox.  Or something so out of the ordinary that art for it is nearly impossible, nothing in between.


----------



## shteev (Nov 27, 2011)

Must either be nice or fucking demonic, nothing in between.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Must have a massive dick. Even if they aren't male.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 29, 2011)

Must have killed someone in the past or watched someone close to them die.

Must have somehow escaped from an inescapable situation


----------



## thewall (Nov 29, 2011)

Must be unafraid to vore others or get vored himself/herself.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2011)

must be capable of wearing diapers, or be an infant. if the latter, must find an aversion the cub porn ban :v


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 29, 2011)

Must be either 18, 19, 21, or 23.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> 4) Must be a well-known carnivore.



Is it really surprising that humans would empathize with predators?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 29, 2011)

29. Must at one point in their life abandon everything to go off and do their own thing

30. Must have exotic weapons efficiency

31. Sits in a weird way that normal-boned people have trouble doing

32. Have a 'mysterious air' about them


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I'm doing pretty good ... my 'sona escapes or doesn't directly obey most of the rules set down here.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> 31. Sits in a weird way that normal-boned people have trouble doing



Totally. :v 



Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Must be either 18, 19, 21, or 23.



He's 22


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 29, 2011)

33. He's super-smart and always manages to turn the tables around him.

34. Everybody loves him inspite of everything that has been said above.

35. He shines with the colors of the RAINBOW.

36. He has mechanical wings that would be impractical but make him look badass.


----------



## Namuki Longstride (Nov 29, 2011)

37: Must be (Or was.) in the military.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 36. He has mechanical wings that would be impractical but make him look badass.



Hey, Corax resents that D:<


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2011)

37. Must have multiple dicks.
38. Must have multiple boobs.
39. Must have a scat fetish.
40. Must be a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Deo (Nov 29, 2011)

Must have a weapon that may be illogical for the time period or fighting situation, but is "cool". Such as an American character with a Japanese sword in a gun fight.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 29, 2011)

42: Should have a "dark and mysterious past". (Stating that alone is enough, but extra points if it's elaborated upon.)

43(Optional): Dark past involves dead family, to which character goes into frothing rage whenever they are provoked about it. Character doesn't really care about their deceased family on their own.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 29, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> 43(Optional): Dark past involves dead family, to which character goes into frothing rage whenever they are provoked about it. Character doesn't really care about their deceased family on their own.



44. If possible, said past must include as many traumatic childhood experiences beyond dead family, such as bullying and failing grades, as well as episodes of chronic depression and failed crushes. All of this musn't have any repercutions, though, you don't want to come as a sadist towards your character, do you?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 29, 2011)

45. Grades do not reflect level of intelligence (Always more clever than he/she appears)


----------



## Namba (Nov 29, 2011)

46. Whores around
47. Vores around
48. Big Penis
49. Pig Benis
50. Big Penis
51. Must be able to compensate for a meaningless life.


----------



## Bir (Nov 29, 2011)

Must have scars that never actually heal and are blood red at all times.

Must never have any actually gross problems with them such as a battered tail end or a broken tooth. 

Must have a vagenis erect at all times.

Must be eithera flat, uninteresting color or an Edward sibling rainbowass  with no reason or rhyme to any of the markings. 

Must always be a loner, party freak, and raver, nothing ever inbetween.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Must have a weapon that may be illogical for the time period or fighting situation, but is "cool". Such as an American character with a Japanese sword in a gun fight.



52. In this very same line of thought, japanese names for your character in the english middle-age are totally okay, cherry blossoms in the african scenery are fine and dandy and kimonos in precolombine America are cool and awesome. In fact everything is cooler if it's japanese.


----------



## Bir (Nov 29, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 52. In this very same line of thought, japanese names for your character in the english middle-age are totally okay, cherry blossoms in the african scenery are fine and dandy and kimonos in precolombine America are cool and awesome. In fact everything is cooler if it's japanese.



Also, anything that is even 1 % japanese in any way shape or form must be adorable and chibified, and reflect nothing of the actual traditions and rich history of the country, or a ninja.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 29, 2011)

53. His physical innabilities must be only for show. Completely blind? Doesn't matter; his organs exploded in a battle? Internal monolgues always help; he's bleeding everywhere? Transfussions, duh; he lacks one or more members? Doesn't detract from him being a master in martial arts; his cerebellum doesn't work? Puh, cerebellums are for pussies anyway.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

54: If any of the above do not help with originality, the character must be an amputee.


----------



## Namba (Nov 29, 2011)

55. Character must be a variation of the same fursona done a thousand times.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2011)

56. When "hyper", blue balls.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

Namuki Longstride said:


> 37: Must be (Or was.) in the military.





Gibby said:


> 54: If any of the above do not help with originality, the character must be an amputee.



Rats. And I had been doing so well too.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 29, 2011)

Must be willing to have sex with anything that moves


----------



## Ley (Nov 29, 2011)

58. MUST. ALWAYS. HAVE. HAIR. IN. FACE.

59. Girls must always be alluring, sexy, and flirtatious

60. BLACK ALL THE TIME

61. HOODIES ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 29, 2011)

I was good until Ley said black and hoodies. :|


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 29, 2011)

62) Must have different eyes color.


----------



## Recel (Nov 29, 2011)

Now I really want to take all these post, copy all the points into a txt, work out the collisions, than begin to draw out the "perfect" fursona.


----------



## Namba (Nov 29, 2011)

64.) must be poorly drawn with 1,000+ commissions to accompany it.


----------



## Deo (Nov 29, 2011)

I found some people who really take these rules to heart.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=original character dragon sword&order=5&offset=120#/d3wizrr
http://kzmaster.deviantart.com/art/Jack-the-Crux-271126205?q=sort%3Atime original character sword&qo=30
http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=original character sword&order=9&offset=24#/d1hc6af


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> I found some people who really take these rules to heart.
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=original character dragon sword&order=5&offset=120#/d3wizrr
> http://kzmaster.deviantart.com/art/...05?q=sort:time original character sword&qo=30
> ...



The las two are the same.
At a glance all of them ravish in the "japanese" sin, not to mention "badassery above everything". Guess their backstories aren't much better.

Edit:
#2's character is "special in this new world in which he's part of an ancient extinct race", part of a webcomic and formerly "average". Typical "the chosen one", probably a Mary Sue.

Edit 2:
#1 Heterochromatic, haha! You guys were serious about that. 
Ahhhh, nothing screams Mary Sue like "hybrid of fantastical creatures".


Edit 3:
#3 Looks like a character from Bleach, that alone should be a sign.


Seriously people, anime is cool and all but come on!



Rule #65: if your character is based upon previous concepts (a tv series, a book, mythology) you've got the right to ignore whatever information you learned from those and make him the God of those worlds or its savior and whatnot. Also, any facts about how abilities work and their particular charcteristics according to folklore can be gleefully ignored.


----------



## Namba (Nov 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> I found some people who really take these rules to heart.
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=original character dragon sword&order=5&offset=120#/d3wizrr
> http://kzmaster.deviantart.com/art/Jack-the-Crux-271126205?q=sort%3Atime original character sword&qo=30
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=original character sword&order=9&offset=24#/d1hc6af



This is why I hate dA.

Rule 66: Must be able to expel copious amounts of c-... erm... body fluid.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 30, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> This is why I hate dA.
> 
> Rule 66: Must be able to expel copious amounts of c-... erm... body fluid.



I think that rule is the only difference between FA and DA.

-

Rule 67: Keyblades are cool. Everyone has one, so you should too.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2011)

67: (Variation of rule #23) Must have ginormous breasts, even if they aren't female, especially if they aren't a mammal.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Nov 30, 2011)

68: Must try to avoid all other rules in this thread in attempt to be original.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> 68: Must try to avoid all other rules in this thread in attempt to be original.



69. Have in mind this list doesn't cover all the lowbrow clichÃ©s.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 69. Have in mind this list doesn't cover all the lowbrow clichÃ©s.



70. Must be able to mate with other furry's.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> 70. Must be able to mate with other furry's.



71. Ammendent: with as many furries as he can, preferably in orgies.


----------



## thewall (Nov 30, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> 46. Whores around
> 47. Vores around



Vore whore.  X3


----------



## Night-san (Nov 30, 2011)

72. Loves penis. NO EXCEPTIONS. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 30, 2011)

73: If character is immortal/has an extremely extended life-cycle, they must not in any way demonstrate the maturity, wisdom, or potential mental instability that might result from seeing everything they love come and go time and time again. They must act the age they look, with youthful immaturity for all, and any "lessons" they might have learned from seeing countless heroes and champions turn to dust must be promptly forgotten.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

74. Amnesia is the best plot device ever.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 74. Amnesia is the best plot device ever.



Some things mustn't be forgotten.


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2011)

75.  Last names are hard.  You are now Jack Fox, Randy Dog (o bby), or Jeff Dingo.  Cause everyone in the world is name Adam Human.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 30, 2011)

76. Every normal situation must transition to a sexual situation. For no apparent reason.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 30, 2011)

77. Has a name that is either hard to say/has a deep meaning to it/starts with 'z'/contains the name of the species.


----------



## Namba (Nov 30, 2011)

78.) Must be an unusual color for its species.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 1, 2011)

79. You must always give a reach-around.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 1, 2011)

80. Has a piercing gaze


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

81. Random coincidencies are acceptable when writing about his background.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 81. Random coincidencies are acceptable when writing about his background.



82. Double points if it becomes a future plot point.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 1, 2011)

When in doubt, wings
Character has more sex organs than is biologically possible :V
Wears clothing that is impossible to cover up their murry bits


----------



## deishido (Dec 1, 2011)

Never reads and reposts the same trait though it's been mentioned several times before. :V



83. Also, Must have some kind of magic ability, or a weapon that can change shape to suit the situation. 

84. Is always either stronger than everyone else, thus ruining the point of having battles because they would normally end in seconds or have a character that starts every battle weaker than the enemy but somehow always manages to win for no apparent reason.

85. And of course, having multiple characters who are; two parts to a whole, complete opposites, exactly the same or dating eachother. :v (In all cases, there must be porn of it)

Edit: Ammending rule 82 and adding 86.

86. Bonus points if their second fursona is actually a split personality brought up by a random plot point.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 2, 2011)

Numbers are for chumps.

A: Must not have a sense of humour.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 2, 2011)

87. Lives off a diet of music


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

88. If the character is a boy, must have multiple dicks.
89. If the character is a girl, the boobs must have dicks.
90. If a herm, both of the above two must be true.
91. All characters must be herms.

How did I not find this thread yet? v_v


----------



## Namba (Dec 2, 2011)

92.) Must be super muscular.
Hey! Just a few more and we'll break 100!


----------



## Lunar (Dec 2, 2011)

(Not sure if this was posted yet, if it was, oh well)
93) Must be a super twinky fox, wolf, or husky with the last name Fox, and must be a male who is able to give really good head in order for them to be well-liked.
94) Must not be interested in women, or must really hate women, which may or may not have something to do with past traumatic relationships with other females.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 2, 2011)

95. Must be able to switch between dominant and submissive.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

96. Must like equipments four times the diameter of his rectum


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> Species: Unknown Shapeshifter Type
> 
> Pros:
> - Can form into anything, feral or anthro
> ...




Just found this in the "Pros/Cons of your species" thread.

I dare you to find a single thing about this not directly stipulated in one of the rules.

I say he did it on purpose but I'm afraid there's a possiblility it's not :/


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just found this in the "Pros/Cons of your species" thread.
> 
> I dare you to find a single thing about this not directly stipulated in one of the rules.
> 
> I say he did it on purpose but I'm afraid there's a possiblility it's not :/



I just may die laughing from this.


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2011)

That guy again.


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> That guy again.



Excalibutt won't leave until we give him high resolution .TIFF porn of his murrypurry super XxEdGYxXx misunderstood godmodding shapeshifter.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> Excalibutt won't leave until we give him high resolution .TIFF porn of his murrypurry super XxEdGYxXx misunderstood godmodding shapeshifter.



While linking park and evanescance plays in the background I presume ? :V


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 3, 2011)

Must be able to commune with animals.
Can steal people's souls for energy.
Totally uses black magic but is an angel and won't go to hell.


----------



## Jesie (Dec 4, 2011)

I LEAVE FOR A WEEK FUCK I DON'T REMEMBER HOW LONG IT'S BEEN.

WHAT IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 4, 2011)

97. Must never retire, no matter how many arrows were taken to the knee.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

98. Always finds that little extra bit of hidden stamina/energy to take down any opponent


----------



## IronSquid (Dec 4, 2011)

99) Bonds deeply with the only person in the world that they can trust; enters rage mode if this individual is threatened.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

100. Has hair that reacts to this rage mode


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 4, 2011)

101. Must have sex toys wherever he/she goes.


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2011)

102. Must have sex in public areas.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

103. Must discuss every little detail of last night's extra yiffy dildo furpile orgy at random times with no given reason


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> 103. Must discuss every little detail of last night's extra yiffy dildo furpile orgy at random times with no given reason



104. Must re-enact it with those he is describing it to.


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2011)

105. Must be a fox or an otter... ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 5, 2011)

106. Must be able to take a penis as large and wide as a wooden log with no problem.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 5, 2011)

107. Must sign online petitions for "SAVE THE ________" (fill in the blank with fursona species)
108. Must never, ever consume the meat of your fursona.  (Hah, I break that one every day)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2011)

109: Must have an interest in raves.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 5, 2011)

110: Must have a voice that can charm anyone in to doing his/her bidding or loving them forever


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2011)

111. Must have a balloon body. So he/she can be inflated with x to the nth degree.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 5, 2011)

Foam muscles, anyone?


----------



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

eats shit every day


----------



## Itzal (Dec 5, 2011)

Must be able to shoot lasers out their asscheeks and cry rivers of black blood and Monster energy drink


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 7, 2011)

Must always be looking for a master.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2011)

Must be able to twist and bend their body to unbelievable proportions and poses.


----------



## Seas (Dec 8, 2011)

Must dual wield weapons.

Must have multiple "forms" with increasing power level, the character can advance between those as situational convenience dictates.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 8, 2011)

Must always make a grand entrance only to lead into boring small talk.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> 75.  Last names are hard.  You are now Jack Fox, Randy Dog (o bby), or Jeff Dingo.  Cause everyone in the world is name Adam Human.



I lol`d at this because it made me want to change my surname to Human.  


Anyways...

Must always fly/somersault/cartwheel rather than simply climbing stairs.

Never makes direct eye contact with their friends while revealing deep emotional secrets.

When falling from a cliff/ledge/railing, always waits until almost in the lava/spikes/stampede before revealing that he can fly. 

Always sighs deeply before making a complicated/simple choice regarding whatever the plot is about.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Always sighs deeply before making a complicated/simple choice regarding whatever the plot is about.


Wait...

There's a plot?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay new rule : plots are for the weak.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

NO MODZ = NO RULEZ


----------



## ADHD_Seaweed (Mar 7, 2016)

Must be an OP Mary Sue


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2016)

112. must be a hybrid that's a mix of EVERYTHING
113. must be part or total canine


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2016)

114. must have an dick, at lest 7 inches long.


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 28, 2016)

115: Greets others with a running jump hug or stands there stoic, unmoved and scoffs.


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 28, 2016)

Must change species as often as one changes underwear


----------



## Somnium (Mar 28, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> Must change species as often as one changes underwear



you mean never?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 28, 2016)

117. must have an god mode in RP
118. when in god mode your fursona must be untouchable, shot lasers form its eyes, and ignore all laws of physics, gravity, or common since. And must be so powerful it would make a Mary Sue's teeth hurt.
119.  must be 25 years old or under.


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> you mean never?


Lol, okay

Must change species at a moment notice

Fixed it


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 28, 2016)

120. must have an agenda to turn every other fur into there own species.
121. must have human bits
122. must have crazy hair colors


----------



## Waya Wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

it has to have a mandatory *freaking out and probably dying* rp scene in the first ten minutes, and every five minutes thereafter in roleplay. and must include some sort of edgy denial for all friendship in every roleplay.


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Apr 6, 2016)

Must shapeshift
Must have some cliche superpower


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 6, 2016)

123. must have an never ending need to yiff with everyone and anyone.


----------



## AxelRunehoof (Apr 7, 2016)

It must have wings. Even if it doesn't make sense for that thing to have wings.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 7, 2016)

Must smell like Coco Puffs


----------

